# Peter High Velocity .38 specials



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

Howdy , I have pictured below three boxes of Peters .38 special 
High velocity ammo , can someone please tell me the vintage of the boxes ??
many thanks wolf


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Seems like I remember those being sold back in 50s&60s. Not sure how hot they were loaded. There was a 38/44 load back then that was just under 357 mag for large frame 38sp.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can remember using the ammo but I can't remember what date it might of been around. I am guessing early 60's is when I used it.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

We're showing our age, Baldy.


----------



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

*.38 peters ammo*

howdy guys , if you can still see the front sight your not too old, many thanks , wolf


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Bottom box I would say is 50's due to the label top box real early 60's the HighWay load came in the same box as I remember, carried those and the HV's in my 27


----------



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

*more about the highway load*

hi dave , can you please tell me more about the highway load ??
was this the old Remington Highway Master load ??
many thanks wolf


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

The old high way load was made by both Remington and winchester as I remember, it was designed to be used in the heavy Colts and the N framed Smith's, loaded to near 357 loads originally and then it was 357 loads,last ones I had where the old 200 grain bone busters, jokingly called that cause unless you hit a bone they just wiz'ed right thru ya.

Winchester all so had a load out that was a metal piercing, worked slicker than snot, and was right up there with the 38 Super loads


----------



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

*vintage police ammo*

hi dave , do you have any old rounds that you can post a picture of ??
i am very interested in vintage police ammo, many thanks wolf


----------

